# Qualifying Adventures



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So, we have been training as usual on weekends this summer. Some just early mornings and some weekends we passed by due to rain. Then, when I saw a couple goldens enter a Q and saw the opportunity to meet the dogs and the owners I figured to make a 6 hr trip and enter our 4th ever Q. Also met Belle's breeder George and a good friend. We did not place, rookie handler in the last series that caused a long hunt. But we did make the trip home with a Reserve Jam.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

*Congratz!!!*


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Claudia

You ran a good trial. I think you handled Belle quite well. You have done so much with her. You both made me proud. And I heard several flattering comments about you and Belle.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Belle!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Well done and in my book that green ribbon is of more value than six orange ones. Just my opinion and not meant to offend.


----------

